# Mutoh RJ900X HELP!!!



## jump n jays (Sep 28, 2018)

My printer will seem to lightly drop a color, usually yellow after not being used for a short time. No banding, can't see it at all. Only notice when pressed color does not match the others. It will start out fine, but by the end of the run, color does not match. Mainly in gray colors. Gray looks too green, or to purplish. Today I went to print a job and it wasn't really banding, it had a weird wave pattern. So I cleaned it. It got worse. Cleaned again, got worse. Cleaned again and now hardly puts any ink out at all. On all colors. I noticed when I clean, ink is flowing out both dump tubes. When the print head moves over from the capping station, I can hear the clicking like it is cleaning, but then a bunch of bubbles come out the capping station. Any advice?:


----------

